# Holiday Disappointment, or the Kitbash Fodder Blues



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holiday Disappointment, or I gotz the Kitbash Fodder Blues:

I’m very bummed out this year. Christmas season used to be the high holy days for acquiring cheap large scale rolling stock fodder, but the economic downturn and crazy inflation this year has really taken the toll this year on the previous widespread availability of large scale Xmas tree train sets that I used to mine for cheap rolling stock and parts.

Consider findings in years past:

Sam’s Club: Carried Bachmann starter sets for a very fair price, I didn’t buy these as the stock is too large for my layout but the woes and lamentations[/b] of fellow online members to their not being offered this year tells me I’m not the only one suffering from large scale blues this year.

OSH: Orchard Supply Hardware also traditionally stocked Bachmann sets at a great price of only $99.95, but last year the sets were a full MSRP of $199.95 Yikes! They didn’t sell many, but instead of red tagging them 50% off on the 26th like in years past, they were whisked off to a warehouse to be stored till this year! And this year the few leftovers were still $199.95!!! Yikes x 2!!! Like the Sams sets, the Woes of fellow members says alot about their passing. To add insult to injury this year they are stocking a very cheesy poorly detailed could-be G scale battery train set and they want $40 for the darn thing!

Rite Aid: Was very surprised 2 years ago to find a short Scientific G scale set for sale for only $19.95, great bash fodder, but last year the G sets never appeared, instead a $9.95 O gauge battery set was in its place, same for this year, but telling how things have changed, the O set is now $19.95, huh?

CVS: Surprisingly had a New Bright G gauge set this year, a not-as-nice-looking as the Scientific engine locomotive, tender, gondola, and caboose and a circle of track but at a eye-popping price of $39.95, WTH?

KB Toys, Traditionally stock the nicest looking Scientific toys battery sets, for a modest $40 you got a large oval of track which was good for display or storage, an decent enough engine, tender, gondola, boxcar, and a caboose. These sets are gold mines for kitbashers, I scrapped the locomotives for parts, cabs, pilots, domes, stacks etc, plus I would re-truck and re-coupler the cars for inexpensive rolling stock. The economy this year must be doing some strange things, at first these set this year were being sold for only $29.95! Great! Finally something to grin about! I was able to get one at this price. But a few weeks later they were back at there usual $39.95 price! I guess the sale items were leftovers from last year, oh well at least they hadn’t doubled in price like everyone else!! 
Big Lots!: 2 years ago had a $19.95 Chinese import, non-G gauge, cheesy as **** looking set that was 50mm gauge, but the trucks were nice looking versions of German style bogies and I found that a little reworking they worked perfectly in G, needless to say I bought up every one of them I could get, I got 3 or 4 pairs of trucks out of each set, so I got a bunch of trucks total for cheap! Haven’t scene those sets since, Oh well. 


The knock off Newquida/LGB stuff from China seams to have all sold out, Ebay has gone credit-card only payment know, train shows out here are a rare as an honest politician, sheesh, is it any wonder I’m feeling the *Blues* this Christmas?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

Don't feel so bad about the $40 sets. Go to Toys-r-us and take a look at the Lionel G scale harry potter or Polar Express sets. At $140! A battery operated plastic train? Maybe that'll be your ticket on Dec. 26! Over at Linens and Things, they had both of those sets priced at $200 with 25% off, as part of their going-out-of business sale. 

I had been contemplating picking up a big hauler set from boscovs (the Glenbrook Valley set for $99), but didn't have anyone to give it to (thought of my cousin's 3 year old son too late). In checking back on the website a few days ago, all of their G scale has been wiped out! 

In general, I have noticed that Bachmann train sets have been slowly creeping up to the mid- $150 range and above. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

one just has to look a bit around. 
via ebay i found these in germany: 









they cost me 60 eu for the ten of them. 
shipped for 9 eu to an address in germany. 

till i get them here, they will cost me one euro more each - and a lot of patience. 
they will be made in two baggage/passenger and six passengercoaches plus two or four flatcars.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm, until I can find a way to pay PAYPAL without using a credit card. Ebay is off limits for me. I considering a prepayed Visa card or something simiilar but not till after the holidays are over. 

Mark, yeah B'mann deal-days seam to be a thing gone past. Guess between the Yuan to Dollar ratio, angry Chinese factory workers, and past years rapid increases in raw materials costs are taking a toll, maybe the weakening economy will help bring prices down again.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw a set at Walmart cheap around $25.00 Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

until I can find a way to pay PAYPAL without using a credit card. Ebay is off limits for me.

errrm... i never had a credit card in all my life. 
i just go to my bank, give them the bank and account number of the seller and expect them, to get the money to him. 
when they once told me, it might be too difficult, i just asked the clerk, if the other bank in town might be able to do what i wanted. 
they found a way.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Then your sellers are going around Ebays newest rules, most of them over here now will only accept Paypal in accordance with Ebays disallowment of other forms like Money Orders and such, I used to use MOs all the time but with these new rules... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tie your paypal to a bank account, I did that. I thknk you only need a card as a backup, and can be a debit card if memory serves? 

Also, there are still that accept other forms of payment for auctions other than PayPal. My wife found that out this week when she tried to send payment to someone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

most professional (and private too) sellers on german ebay do accept money transfers.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been using Pay Pal for years. They take it right out of my Checking account. The Use my Credit Card for back up. But I have over draft protection on my checking acount so there is never a problem.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We would never in a million years, even if it was the last option on earth, tie our back accounts or a debit card to. We have had our card number stolen 3 times in the last 9 years when we've done business with folks on Evilbay in that manner. In fact we don't even look at or consider evilbay an option. Good deals or not it's just not worth the hassle


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tie your paypal to a bank account

_*Never!*_ If they feel like it, Paypal can put a hold on all your money. I don't let ANYONE have direct access to my bank account. 

That being said, I do have an 'unverified' Paypal account linked to the credit card that I use on the internet - only (they hate that.) 

feeling the Blues

To get back to the point - those Bachmann Xmas sets don't usually go on sale for half-price until _*after*_ Xmas? 

I checked the Bass-Pro shops version of the Sunset Valley set this week, and it's still $199. 

I want to know where you get the cheesy chinese set with the 4-4-0 instead of the 2-6-0; someone posted pics of it recently.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I wont tie Paypal to my checking either, aside from the security issue its too easy to get overdrawn. Besides that the prices on Ebay have been somewhere between ludicrous and insanity. Its been overrun by the Ebay Store sellers who charge FULL MSRP on "Buy It Now" only without blinking. I saw the very same Scientific set I mentioned above, the "Buy It Now" price was almost $80!! not including the oft overpriced shipping. Even the used stuff has been suject to crazy pricing, there are some deals but they are now the rare exception. I've trying to switch all hobby activities to cash and carry only since the beginning of the summer. Kinda tough now that San Val is gone, the other LHSs dont stock some items especially parts, but after reviewing my inventory, the last thing I probably need is more trains, but the bashing part is something I really enjoy so I dont see myself stopping it. More likely I'll just keep clearing the workbench of older projects and keep the major focus on building the layout, that I can do on the cheap. Plaster is cheap, foam can be scavanged, and I can pilfer scenery materials (wood branches, etc) from local parks and other stuff (gravel, sand, rocks) from some locations I know of in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 12/11/2008 8:23 AM
Tie your paypal to a bank account

_*Never!*_ If they feel like it, Paypal can put a hold on all your money. I don't let ANYONE have direct access to my bank account. 

That being said, I do have an 'unverified' Paypal account linked to the credit card that I use on the internet - only (they hate that.) 

feeling the Blues

To get back to the point - those Bachmann Xmas sets don't usually go on sale for half-price until _*after*_ Xmas? 

I checked the Bass-Pro shops version of the Sunset Valley set this week, and it's still $199. 

I want to know where you get the cheesy chinese set with the 4-4-0 instead of the 2-6-0; someone posted pics of it recently.


Pete, that was Snowshoe, who said he got his 4-4-0 New Blight cheeseliner from WallyWorld. I'll be going by Wallyworld this weekend, will see if they have any sets on this side of the country. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/23/postid/64693/view/topic/Default.aspx
Snow's set


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, the solution is rather easy. Open a bank account at a second local bank. Tie Paypain to THAT one and just put in what you need to cover whatever you buy. It will limit your risk, and isn't that much harder than getting a MO.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you e-mail the seller prior to the sale ending and ask the seller if he will accept m.o. or cashiers checks most of them do. Most sellers are listing the other forms of payment in they're descriptions, so just look or email ahead of time. Remember for every rule created, there is a way around the rule!!!! It's the way of the world now. Just ask or seek and ye shall find. The Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 12/11/2008 8:33 AM
Guys, the solution is rather easy. Open a bank account at a second local bank. Tie Paypain to THAT one and just put in what you need to cover whatever you buy. It will limit your risk, and isn't that much harder than getting a MO.


Exactly what I have done. True, PayPal can hold your funds inside your account, good to get it out of there, but those cases are very rare and generally protected if you follow simple guidelines when trading with them.

Much easier when dealing with Germany, one transfers funds from account to account, and the dealer will give you their bank account number for transfer. Of course, this is when I had access to a German bank account, now it would be much more due to imposed bank fees....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gone from looking for trains to credit. I think we got derailed. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting back to the original topic of this thread, I visited our closest Wal Mart tonight. The New Bright sets were there at about $39.95 (essentially $40.00). Locomotive, tender, car, caboose, and oval of plastic track are in the set box. I personally would not touch the holiday set with a ten foot battleaxe, but that is my own personal taste.

The other set does have kitbashing fodder potential. The 4-4-0 has reasonable proportions. Don't know how well it would hang in there as a runner. The set also has a boxcar and caboose that could be used for the Brandywine and Gondor Railroad with modifications. I may try to see how much they come down if any are left by December 26th.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm mostly considering one only because I think I can bash into a reasonable version of this: 










I dont know if these are local or nationwaide at Wallyworld


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 12/11/2008 8:35 AM
If you e-mail the seller prior to the sale ending and ask the seller if he will accept m.o. or cashiers checks most of them do. Most sellers are listing the other forms of payment in they're descriptions, so just look or email ahead of time. Remember for every rule created, there is a way around the rule!!!! It's the way of the world now. Just ask or seek and ye shall find. The Regal

*We do the same thing.. We don't use credit cards or paypal.. Postal Money only or we don't need the item in the first place....* 
And lots of sales after Xmas at Osh and other stores for good buys if you can do with out before xmas.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

It can be a lot worse 

In Australia over the past 6 months eBay have roughly doubled the insertion and final value rates and made PayPal a mandetory payment gateway which screws you like a credit card fee. 
To think the average person has $12 to give them for the average sale of a $100 item is a joke. 
Greed greed greed. 
There are now, not many sellers, therefore not many buyers just the exploitive crapolla in the middle - eBay itself. 
Now they bribe us with free insertion fees etc. only to waste our time further with the bugs and faults they are becoming famous for. 
We could pay approximately three times the marked price retail, in shops compared to closout prices not counting the crazy exchange rate at the moment. 
We don't have many toy versions that are compatible, never have. 

eBay have tested the market and now they charge what the market CAN'T bear. 
As usual the corporate retards have steered it into a dysfunctional hole - BRILLIANT
I could nail one of them to the top of my Xmas tree !

It is Christmas and I wish all at MLS a merry one indeed,


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

i asked around a bit. 
seems, that german laws hinder ebay to obligate people to the use a monopolized paying system. 

comparing the different country's ebay, it seems to me, that the german bay might be the most economic option by far. 
the Stainz (standard LGB loco) one can get any day for about 60 to 65 $US.


----------

